# Can anyone tell us some information about this cigar box?



## bbigg (Aug 8, 2021)

We have searched for information on this box and can not find anything like this one. Does anyone know anything about this box or can point us in a direction to look? Thanks


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

It's old


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> It's old


+1 = I concur. I've studied it from every angle, researched the effects of aging on cigar boxes, examined the patina, considered the provenance... and, in my _unimpeachably expert_ opinion, yes, it looks old. 😣

Might look cool on the shelf behind your bar OP. But if you think you struck gold on something you can't even find on the Interwebz... well... like I said, it might look cool on a shelf behind your bar. It's not the amazing garage-sale-find Antiques Road Show jaw-dropper you were dreaming about.


----------



## bbigg (Aug 8, 2021)

Its not about striking gold. We just like it and was trying to find information about it. Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bbigg said:


> Its not about striking gold. We just like it and was trying to find information about it. Thanks


Ah, I see. You must have just mistaken this forum for cigar smokers for "Antique-Cigar-Box Evaluations-on-Demand.com".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bbigg said:


> Its not about striking gold. We just like it and was trying to find information about it. Thanks


Try Nick @gothamcigarmuseum.
He is an expert on vintage cigar boxes.
Clear Havana, Bonded clear Havana, Pre Embargo.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Bird-Dog said:


> Ah, I see. You must have just mistaken this forum for cigar smokers for "Antique-Cigar-Box Evaluations-on-Demand.com".


LMFAO...great website BTW.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

To the OP. The polite thing to do when joining a new forum is to find the introduction section and provide a nice introduction. You’re getting some snarky posts because what you’ve posted is a little rude and entitled.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob's right. I've seen plenty of people ask plenty of questions. The "what is this?" AKA "how much can I get on ebay?" never go over well as a first post. 

But I've also seen these guys use their Google Fu skills to look up stuff for days, to help someone that introduced themselves and explained their situation and the reason for asking. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

The box appears to be rectangular in shape, made from some sort of wood and houses five small drinking glasses. LOL!


----------



## Rob Jones (Sep 17, 2021)

bbigg said:


> Its not about striking gold. We just like it and was trying to find information about it. Thanks


that's awesome man...Great Punch box top!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can't help you with information about the box, but I would definitely wash those glasses before using them...............

Jerry in Minnesota


----------

